# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Hallo allemaal!!

## Comaggy

Hallo allemaal,

Ik ben Maggy, ik ben 31 lentes jong ik kom uit het noorden van het land. 
Ik wil hier graag ervaringen delen met mensen die net als ik afslank cursussen via internet hebben aangeschaft. 
Ik heb vele verschillende cursussen gekocht en uiteindelijk waren er maar een paar die mij echt geholpen hebben.
Heeft u hier iets over te vertellen of wilt u weten welke cursussen mij het beste geholpen hebben dan hoor ik het graag!  :Smile:  

Groetjes,

Maggy

----------


## Leontien

Hallo Maggy, welkom op Nationaal Gezondheids Forum!

Je hebt vast dan al de rubriek Overgewicht gevonden waar je je ervaringen kunt delen. Dan kunnen andere leden daar weer op reageren.

Groetjes, Leontien

----------

